#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: Αναρτήθηκαν τα ειδοποιητήρια του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για το Β΄ εξάμηνο του 2016

## Xάρης

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...ο-του-2016.

----------


## Xάρης

Να σημειώσω ότι προ ολίγων ημερών το ειδοποιητήριό μου ήταν μιας σελίδας, χωρίς τα αναδρομικά.
Από χθες είναι δύο σελίδων, με τα αναδρομικά 428,70€.

Ενδεχομένως η επικαιροποίηση των ειδοποιητηρίων από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ να γίνεται σταδιακά και να πάρει μερικές ημέρες.

----------


## milt

και στο δικό μου είναι 1576,32...δηλαδή αν ξαναμπώ θα έχω συν 428,70...???αναδρομικά....χτύπημα κάτω από την μέση...

----------


## Xάρης

Δες αν υπάρχει δεύτερη σελίδα.

----------


## Nick_Pet

Μήπως μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε πώς έχουν προκύψει τα αναδρομικά των 428,70 €; Προσπαθώ να βρω πώς έχει προκύψει αυτό το νούμερο, που ισχύει και για εμένα.

----------


## Xάρης

Τα 428,70 € είναι μία από τις δόσεις των αναδρομικών του Ν.3986/11.
Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο αυτόν ήταν υποχρεωτική η μετάβαση σε υψηλότερη ασφαλιστική κλάση με υψηλότερες εισφορές ανά τριετία.
Τις αυξήσεις αυτές οι περισσότεροι, όχι όλοι, δεν τις πληρώσαμε διότι είχαν δοθεί μάχες για να μην περάσουν στα ειδοποιητήρια.
Έτσι, αρχικά εμφανίστηκαν αλλά πολύ γρήγορα τις πήραν πίσω και όποιος περίμενε και εκμεταλλεύτηκε τις παρατάσεις που δόθηκαν δεν πλήρωσε. 
Η νίκη όμως ήταν προσωρινή. Ήταν απλώς μια μετάθεση χρονικά του προβλήματος. Αναβολή και όχι ματαίωση των αυξήσεων.

Το ποιο είναι το συνολικό οφειλόμενο ποσό δεν μας το ανακοινώνει εγγράφως το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ούτε και τις δόσεις που θα πληρώσουμε. Μήπως νοιάζονται;

----------


## CFAK

Αηδία έχει καταντήσει...όντως πρόκειται για δόση και όχι για το συνολικό ποσό των αναδρομικών.
Αν δεν σταματήσουμε όλοι ταυτόχρονα να πληρώνουμε δε θα σταματήσουν μέχρι την πλήρη διάλυση του ιδιωτικού τομέα.

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να σταματήσουμε όλοι ταυτόχρονα να πληρώνουμε και σ' αυτό βασίζονται.

----------


## CFAK

Το ΔΣ του ΕΤΑΑ, σε συνέχεια του αιτήματος του Προέδρου του ΤΕΕ, της εισήγησης του Προέδρου της ΔΕ του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και της σχετικής της απόφασης, για παράταση της προθεσμίας πληρωμής των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών του Β εξαμήνου του 2016 των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών μηχανικών μέχρι και τις 31.3.2017, αποφάσισε να αποστείλει για έγκριση το συγκεκριμένο θέμα στο Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του ΕΦΚΑ (Ενιαίου Φορέα Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης) και στην αρμόδια υπουργό Εργασίας, Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης και Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης κ. Ε. ΑΧΤΣΙΟΓΛΟΥ, προκειμένου να εγκριθεί το αίτημα των χιλιάδων συναδέλφων μηχανικών.

*(Τελ. ενημέρωση 16/12/2016 12:50)*

----------


## Xάρης

Το οποίο αίτημα ακόμα δεν εγκρίθηκε και μένουν μόνο 2 ημέρες για τη λήξη της προθεσμίας (30/12).
Μάλλον θα μπει η χρονιά και μετά θα αποφασίσουν για την παράταση ή όχι.
Εξάλλου δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά.

----------


## milt

προσπάθησα να κατεβάσω το ειδοποιητήριο ξανά για να ελέγξω αν υπάρχει η διαβόητη 2η σελίδα, την πρώτη την έχω ήδη πληρώσει, όμως συμπληρώνοντας τα στοιχεία μου μου βγαίνει το μήνυμα ότι δεν έχει εκδοθεί το ειδοποιητήριο για το Β2016

έχουμε χάσει την μπάλα εντελώς μου φαίνεται...

----------


## Xάρης

Σε μένα κατεβαίνει αλλά έχουν διαγραφεί τα αναδρομικά!

Ως προς το δεύτερο (διαγραφή αναδρομικών) κάνουμε πλάκα. :Γέλιο:

----------


## CFAK

Τελικά η παράταση είναι επίσημη:
http://www.efka.gov.gr/_news/files/d..._40_110208.pdf

----------

